# VMR Wheels | V718 Mesh Design Wheels IN STOCK!



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

*VMR | Wheels – V718 - Inquire about your set today!*







































For more information contact me directly via PM, email ([email protected]), by phone at 714-442-7916 extension 107. You can also contact any of our authorized dealers for more info.​
*V718 Features:*
-Aggressive Concave Design
-JWL, VIA & ISO-9001:2000 Certified
-VMR's Unmatched Customer Service
-Effective Wheel & Tire weight on par with stock weight!

*Tire Packages:*
Wheel & Tire packages are available! With our in-house Hunter GSP 9700 Road-Force Balancing machine, our experienced technicians will flawlessly mount & road-force balance your setup, eliminating vibrations and preventing any chance of wheel damage due to the tire mounting procedure.

*Warranty:*
All VMR | Wheels include a one (1) year limited warranty covering any and all manufacturer's defects, including defects in the finish.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Happy Friday Vortex! Don't forget that we also offer wheel & tire packages. :wave:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

V718s are in stock and ready to ship in most fitment & sizes! Give me a call or shoot me a PM for more info. :thumbup:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Want to stand out from the crowd at shows and local meets? Pick up a set of powder coated V718s! 

They are available in a wide variety of powder coat finishes:http://www.flickr.com/photos/vmrwheels/sets/72157627001100117/

Shoot me a PM, Email, or give me a call for more info. -JB























































​


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

V718's Ready to Ship today! Shoot me a PM or Email for more info


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

PMs replied!!

Custom powder coat options available by request!!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

PMs replied!!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

PMs replied


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

BUMP!


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

PMs sent


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Custom PC available upon request


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Midnight Blue sample


----------

